# Kerr blogs about the teams' moves



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link


> With summer league behind us and our roster close to being finalized, I thought this would be a good time to fill you in on what has been a very productive, busy off season for our team.
> 
> Our goals heading into next year were to add young talent, create financial flexibility and become more mobile along the front line. With our roster beginning to age and a clear need to make improvements defensively, we felt it was important to begin to make a transition of sorts. At the same time, we didn’t want to blow up the team and start from scratch. After all, we’re still very talented and we won 46 games during an adversity filled season last year. We know there’s still plenty of potential with our team.
> 
> ...


----------

